# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Escena, mentalismo, Dvds originale, close ups, in vendo

## Moñiño

*ANILLO AL ZAPATO 65 ERUOS:* GASTOS NO INCLUIDOS)

Imaginate hacer desaparecer el anillo de un/aespectador/a , levantarte un poco el pantalón y mostrar el anillo enlazado enel cordón de tu zapato o zapatilla.

Facil de realizar   Viene preparado para que puedas     realizarlo tanto con zapatos como con zapatillas.No se usan anillos     duplicados.  No se usan reels ni     tirajes ni nada similarNo se resetea, se repite     INMEDIATAMENTE!!No tiene ángulos   Incluye 10 técnicas y movimientos para     el efecto.
Recibes todo lo necesario para realizar el efecto asícomo un DVD explicativo con movimientos, técnicas y sutilezas.
La desaparición del anillo la puedes realizar conpapel flash, dentro de tu rutina de anillo y cordón, en una rattle box, en unpañuelo desaparición etc...grandes posibilidades para un efecto tanto deescenario como de salón.

*AROS CHINOS 14EUROS (GASTOS ENVIO NO INCLUIDOS*
Set de 3 Aros chinos CROMADOS de gran calidad. Incluye rutina. USO MEDIO.


*TODO EL LOTE POR: 75 EURO GASTOS INCLUIDOS*. No me deja subir fotos.
Respondo mas rapdio en magojovis@gmail.com
Salu2

----------


## mugomi

te queda algo??

----------


## Moñiño

Tdo lo de la lista esta en venta, si. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

Cinch reservado

----------


## Moñiño

Todo sigue en venta.

----------


## Moñiño

podría cambiar algún juego por:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/clef-mira...on-p-8017.html

Monedas blandas. 
cajas nido aluminio moneda/anillo
kit sol y luna
producción de billetes Osaka J. Marquerie
Magia con monedas para expertos de Roth
y algún otro juego cuyo enlace no puedo poner aquí por ser de otra tienda pero pasare por privado. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

Vamos, que os queda poco para las comuniones y podís renovar juegos, que casi lo regalo.

----------


## Moñiño

En venta aun y en intercambio si hay algo interesnte.............

----------


## Moñiño

cinch reservado. Gracias

----------


## Moñiño

editado por venta de artículos, queda lo de la lista del primer post.

----------


## Moñiño

Todos sigue en venta a dia de hoy. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

Pizarra mental reservada. Salu2

----------


## Moñiño

Editado por venta de artículos. Ya solo queda lo de la lista.

----------


## Moñiño

Cierren el post

----------

